# الوقود الحيوي .. مستقبل الوقود البديل في مصر



## Black Hawk (30 يوليو 2007)

الوقود الحيوي .. مستقبل الوقود البديل في مصر ( الحلقة الاولى )​ 
"البترول سوف ينضب" ..... اصوات تعالت مؤخرا و مخاوف اثيرت حول حقيقة نضوب البترول في العالم ..و الهوس الذي اجتاح العالم بسبب هذه المخاوف بحثا عن مصادر اخرى متجددة تعادل البترول في الكفاءة و في السعر.

و اجريت التجارب و الابحاث بحثا عن هذا الذي سوف يحمل الراية خلفا للبترول ... و كانت هذه الابحاث متركزة في دول الاتحاد الاوروبي و امريكا و بعض دول العالم ... حتى أعيد اكتشافه .. و عاد الامل فيه من جديد ...

*الوقود الحيوي .. ما هو ؟*

التعريف العلمي للوقود الحيوي يتلخص في انه ... وقود سائل نظيف بيئيا يتم استخلاصه من النباتات ذات البذور مثل القطن و الكتان و السمسم و الصويا ، و اجراء بعض المعالجات الكيميائية عليه حتى يجاري البترول في خصائصه و يصبح منافس حقيقي له كوقود بديل و متجدد .

و اجريت الابحاث على الوقود الحيوي بحيث يستخدم في نفس المحركات التي تسير بــــــ ( السولار ) بدون اجراء اي تعديلات في المحرك . و ذلك عن طريق عمل خلطات من السولار مع الوقود بنسب معينة او استخدام الوقود الحيوي فقط بدون الخلط .

*نظرة تاريخية *

و يرجع الاستخدام الاول للوقود الحيوي الى العالم " رادولف ديزل " مخترع المحرك الديزل .. و تشير الحقائق التاريخية ان محركات الديزل في اول اختراعها كانت تعمل بالوقود الحيو ( زيت الفول السوداني ) و ذلك قبل اكتشاف السولار كوقود للمحركات . الا ان ظروف الحربين العالميتين و المصالح الشخصية لمالكي ابار البترول ادت الى اندثار الوقود الحيوي و انقطاع ذكره . الا انه بعد ازمة البترول التي عانت منها الولايات المتحدة ابان حرب 6 أكتوبر 1973 و موقف الدول العربية من منظمة المصدرة للنفط ( اوبك ) قررت ان تعيد التفكير من جديد في مصادر الوقود البديل للاستفاده منه استراتيجيا.


*و لماذا الوقود الحيوي ؟*

هذا هو السؤال الذي اخذ العلماء و الاقتصاديون يبحثون عن اجابه له لسنوات عديدة الى ان توصلوا الى اجابات مقنعة و منطقية نلخصها فيما يلي .... 

*أولا : من الناحية البيئية :-

*نتيجة احتراق المركبات الكربونية الموجودة في الوقود البترولي و الملوثات المنبعثة اثر هذا الاحتراق و تراكمها خلال القرن الماضي.. ادى ذلك الى حدوث ظاهرة غاية في الخطورة بيئيا و هي :

ظاهرة ( الصوبة الزجاجية ) : و هي الظاهرة التي تسببت في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض في الفترة الماضية و يتوقع العلماء و المختصون نتائج كارثية اثر هذه الظاهرة .

و اكدت نتائج الابحاث بأن استخدام الوقود الحيوي سوف يخفض نسبة الملوثات المنبعثة من احتراق الوقود الى اكثر من النصف تقريبا.

*ثانيا : إقتصاديا و سياسيا :-*

1- الحصول على وقود متجدد يستمد طاقته من الشمس يضمن الاستقرار الاقتصادي .. و خصوصا ان البترول في طريقه الى النضوب بعد بضع عقود .

2- يجب التركيز على البعد الاستراتيجي من استخدام الوقود الحيوي في ظل هيمنة بعض الدول الكبرى على البترول المتبقي .. و هذا يضمن الاستقلال الاقتصادي لأي بلد .

*ثالثا : من الناحية الفنية و الهندسية :-*

اثبتت الدراسات الفنية و الميكانيكية ان استخدام الوقود الحيوي يطيل من عمر المحرك و يوفر التشحيم الذاتي لاجزاء المحرك فهو وقود و ملين للحركة .. كما اثبتت الابحاث بثباته تحت اي ظروف مناخيه و انه آمن للاستخدام المباشر و سهل في النقل .

و سوف اكتفي بهذا القدر من الشرح و نكمل في المرات القادمة ان شاء الله

انتظروا الحلقات القادمة ...... سوف يتم نشرها في نفس الموضوع .....

و لمزيد من المعلومات عن الوقود الحيوي في مصر يمكنكم زيارة موقع ( الوقود الحيوي المصري )


----------



## ابوعبدوه (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Black Hawk (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك اخ ابو عبدوه 

بس الواضح ان مفيش تفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## صلاح أبو عقبة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على مشاركتكم في هذا الموضوع 
وفي مصر يوجد هيئة الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة تابعة لوزارة الكهرباء
بالإضافة إلى عملها في الطاقة المتجددة : الرياح - الشمسية - الخلايا الفوتوفلطية
فيوجد بها طاقة الكتلة الحيوية وينتج منها في هذه الهيئة صور متنوعة من الوقود الحيوي 
منها الوقود الصلب على هيئة قوالب مضغوطة من مفروم المخلفات الزراعية
ومنا الوقود الحيوي الغازي الناتج من التخمير اللاهوائي للمخلفات العضوية السائلة ، ومنها الوقود الحيوي الغازي الناتج عن تغويز (gazification) للمخلفات الزراعية الجافة
وشكرا


----------



## احمد قوجاق (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## المهندسه ليى (20 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
واشنطن: أدت الارتفاعات القياسية لأسعار النفط التي وصلت إلى مستويات الـ 130دولار للبرميل إلى اتجاه بعض الدول لاستخدام المحاصيل الزراعية في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي وذلك في محاولة للتقليل من الاعتماد على النفط كمصدر وحيد لإنتاج الطاقة.

وقد حذر خبراء في مجال الغذاء ومكافحة الفقر أن انتشار استخدام المنتجات الزراعية في مجال إنتاج الوقود الحيوي سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية بسبب ارتفاع الطلب عليها مما سينعكس سلبا على مليار إنسان يعيشون تحت خط الفقر.

ويستلزم إنتاج الوقود الحيوي إلى وجود كميات كبيرة من محاصيل الذرة والقمح وبذرة اللفت وقصب السكر من أجل إنتاج الإيثانول والديزل الحيوي، الأمر الذي يهدد الأراضي الزراعية ويقود إلى ارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية ومشتقاتها في الأسواق العالمية .

وذكر الخبراء والمعنيين بمجال الغذاء أن "حق الغذاء" أصبح مهددا بشكل كبير في ضوء تحويل الأراضي الصالحة للزراعة إلى إنتاج محاصيل تستخدم في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي كبديل للبنزين.

وفي هذا السياق اعتبر جين زيكلر المقرر الخاص بالأمم المتحدة، والمعني بالحق في الغداء، في تقرير أدلى به في مقر المنظمة الدولية بنيويورك مؤخرا، أن الاستخدام المتنامي للمحاصيل الزراعية من أجل إنتاج الوقود الحيوي كبديل عن البنزين "هو جريمة إنسانية".

ودعا زيكلر إلى حظر استعمال المحاصيل الزراعية في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي لمدة خمس سنوات، وذلك من وجه نظر لاتاحة الفرصة للتكنولوجيا خلال تلك المدة لاستخدام النفايات الزراعية لإنتاج الوقود بدلا من استخدام المحاصيل الزراعية ذاتها.

وأشار موقع التلفزيون الألماني على الانترنت "دويتشه فيله" إلى أن الخبراء يقدرون أن إنتاج 50 لترا من الوقود الحيوي يحتاج إلى 350 كيلوجراما من الذرة، مشيرين إلى أن هذه الكمية تكون كافية لتغذية طفل لمدة سنة كاملة.

وقد عبر صندوق النقد الدولي الأسبوع الماضي عن مخاوفه من أن تزايد الاعتماد على الحبوب

للحصول على الوقود يمكن أن تكون له تداعيات خطيرة على فقراء العالم.

هذا وقد توقع خبراء في وكالة الطاقة الدولية أن يصل الإنتاج العالمي من الوقود الحيوي إلى 1.75 مليون برميل يوميا بحلول عام 2012 أي أكثر من مثلي مستويات عام 2006.

وفي ظل طفرة الوقود الحيوي المتسارعة، تثار المخاوف من تزايد معاناة البشر من الجوع بسبب ارتفاع أسعار الطعام خاصة بعد أن ارتفعت فاتورة الغذاء العالمي بنحو 50 % خلال الأعوام الخمسة الماضية.

وأشار برنامج الغذاء العالمي التابع للأمم المتحدة إلى أن السعر الذي يتم دفعه لشراء الذرة قد ارتفع إلى نحو 120% في بعض الدول، حيث حذر من أنه لن يتمكن من تحمل تكاليف توفير الغذاء لنحو 90 مليون شخص في ظل إرتفاعات أسعار الغذاء.

وكان برنامج الغذاء العالمي المعني بمكافحة المجاعات في أفريقيا ومناطق أخرى من العالم قد أنفق نحو 600 مليون دولار لشراء المواد الغذائية للمناطق المتضررة من نقص الغذاء في العام 2006.

وهناك بالفعل مخاوف من أن تؤدي عمليات إنتاج الوقود الحيوي إلى استمرارية ارتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائية عالمياً وهو ما سيكون له تداعياته على الشعوب الأكثر فقراً، ومن المعروف ان التوجه نحو انتاج الوقود الحيوي يتطلب الاستعانة بمحصول الذرة في الوقت الذي يتزايد فيه استهلاك الذرة ببعض الدول النامية.

وحذرت منظمات دولية وخبراء في مجالي الغذاء والبيئة من أن الاعتماد المتزايد على الوقود الحيوي المستخرج من النباتات يساهم بشكل كبير في ارتفاع أسعار المنتجات الغذائية في السوق العالمية ويهدد التوازن البيئي.​
مشكور على الموضوع ...لكن حبيت اداخل بالموضوع
تحياتي..


----------



## يحي الحربي (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع مهم وخطير، 
فتحويل مصادر الغذاء البشري والحيواني الى وقود تؤدي منافع محدودة هي فعلا جريمة، فما بالك والبشرية تعاني اصلا من نقص كبير في مصادر الغذاء والاسباب التي ادت الى ذلك كثيرة
نقتين اود الاشارة اليها:
1 - بيئيا لم يثبت ان صناعة الوقود من المنتجات الغذائية او حتى غير الغذائية مثل بعض الاشجار والنباتات والتي روجوا لها بانها ستعطي نتائج افضل، 
2- لن تتوقف الحاجة الى المنتجات النفطية والمنتجات البتروكيماوية والتي تمثل العامل الاساسي في التلوث البيئي،
فليس كل ما يبدو جيدا هو كذلك ولناخذ بقوله تعالى
{يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَآ أَكْبَرُ مِن نَّفْعِهِمَا وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ كَذَلِكَ يُبيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ} (219) سورة البقرة
نسال الله التوفيق والسداد


----------

